

Toshiba, Bill Gates to work on next-gen nuke reactor - awa
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/toshiba-bill-gates-to-work-on-nextgen-nuke-reactor/594523/

======
todd3834
Kaspersky gives me a virus warning when I visit this link

~~~
awa
Dang, you're right, my work computer never gave the warning but my home pc did
even though they are running the same AV. Thanks for pointing it out. Would be
great if you could flag the story (I can't)

